# Seasick & Singlehanding



## daydream sailor (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahoi All -just wondering, what do you do when you're singlehanding out at sea and you get seasick? Anone had this experience.


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

I'm always inspired by the NH motto; "Live free or Die"


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

You will not die from sea sickness, drink a cup of water each time you up chuck, keep a bucket handy and just get on with it. It will pass.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"You will not die from sea sickness,"
Actually, Simon, you CAN die from it. You can wind up rupturing part of your gut and bleeding internally, and it can become a fatal problem.
I you're simply disabled by seasickness, you can still die because there's no one running the boat and they don't all run themselves.

So...if you have meds you take them, and you really ought to have taken along meds and tried them beforehand to find out which ones work. If you've got no meds and you're really disabled, you hit the red buttons and bring in SAR, and write off your boat. (Another reason not to singlehand.)

Yes, it can be fatal. If you've never been that badly off--consider yourself lucky.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

daydream sailor said:


> Ahoi All -just wondering, what do you do when you're singlehanding out at sea and you get seasick? Anone had this experience.


As previously noted, prolonged sea/motion sickness can have fatal results due to dehydration et al. If one is prone to sea-sickness for other than a short period, one would be ill-advised to undertake the effort.

Fortunately, most people that suffer from sea-sickness usually recover within a short/moderate period as their bodies adapt. Some medications will moderate the effects but I wonder whether these also delay adaptation. In many cases, homeopathic remedies are as effective as drugs--i.e. Ginger et al and may have less side effects. Frankly, I also think some may mistake anxiety induced discomfort for sea-sickness but that too normally dissipates as/if one adapts. In any case, it would be wise for one to explore and understand one's own tendencies before setting off, no?

FWIW...


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> "You will not die from sea sickness,"
> Actually, Simon, you CAN die from it. You can wind up rupturing part of your gut and bleeding internally, and it can become a fatal problem.
> I you're simply disabled by seasickness, you can still die because there's no one running the boat and they don't all run themselves.
> 
> ...


I do suffer quite badly from sea sickness, usually for the first 12, 24 hrs guaranteed if I haven't been at sea for a few months. I agree you can do some serious damage to yourself if you don't prepare, most problems seem to be around the esophagus. I don't take medication because I have always prepared for the onslaught, drink lots of water, water comes up quick and easy, once I have chucked I drink a sports bottle of water and sure as eggs about 15 min later up it comes, then I drink some more If you have something to bring up you don't end up straining or dry reaching as this is what can cause some of the rupturing. With the right mind set you can do what needs to be done around the boat and try to stay in the cockpit. But you must keep the fluids up if you bring up a litre then drink a litre. I have found that ripe bananas are excellent as they taste good going both ways.


----------



## daydream sailor (Mar 12, 2012)

someones advised was to drink sea salted water, dont know what kind of remedy this would be.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

daydream sailor said:


> someones advised was to drink sea salted water, dont know what kind of remedy this would be.


Can you define Purgative? When someone is in danger of severe dehydration would you add salt to their belly? Look up/Google "Colonoscopy, Preparations for".


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

daydream sailor said:


> someones advised was to drink sea salted water, dont know what kind of remedy this would be.


That person that advised you wasn't like an ex-wife or something? Right? (snicker)

I will sometimes suggest a coke or ginger ale. The bubbly helps. Ginger helps my wife, as does pepermint. I cannot stand it.

Phenegren works ok but will knock you on your butt. We carry scopolamine patches but they need to be put on before hand. Also, scope will screw up your vision (it does mine at least).

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

btw, I am going to move this to a different (more apporpriate) forum.

Brian


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> That person that advised you wasn't like an ex-wife or something? Right? (snicker)
> 
> I will sometimes suggest a coke or ginger ale. The bubbly helps. Ginger helps my wife, as does pepermint. I cannot stand it.
> 
> ...


Brian--

Is it just me or do you see the makings of a troll hereabouts.

No?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

svHyLyte said:


> Brian--
> 
> Is it just me or do you see the makings of a troll hereabouts.
> 
> No?


I'll check it out.

Brian


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Motion sickness can be fatal. But the chance of being suffering from seasickness is greatly reduced when you are soloing. It is becasue you are on the helm and busy and looking out to the horizon. That is why captain seldom gets sick while the crews are probe to be sick. 

If you are worry about it, preventive medicine is the best. Take to pill before heading out. If it is a long voyage, fist three day med is sufficient. Once you sea leg is developed, you won't get sick until you are back on land - landsickness (especially while in shower).


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

svHyLyte said:


> Brian--
> 
> Is it just me or do you see the makings of a troll hereabouts.
> 
> No?


Looks ok at this point.

Brian


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Phenegren works ok but will knock you on your butt.
> Brian


Not necessary, it really depends on individual. However, phenergan is only few seasickness medication that will work after the symptom appears particular if it is given in IM injection. None of the over counter meds will work.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> Not necessary, it really depends on individual. However, phenergan is only few seasickness medication that will work after the symptom appears particular if it is given in IM injection. None of the over counter meds will work.


You are right. Let me rephrase: Phen knocks me and my dad and my wife on our butts. It may not affect everyone like that, but I suspect it would.

Brian


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I have never (famous last words) been sea sick but my brother, who sails w/ me sometimes, does. Crystallized ginger seems to work for him. As soon as he starts feeling queasy, he eats some and it seems to do the trick. I've experimented making my own but it's actually cheaper to just buy bags from on-line vendors. I also keep bonine motion sickness pills in the FA kit. Agree that keeping hydrated is essential in extreme vomiting situations and that dehydration is a real danger. A little salt does act to retain water.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with Rockdawg-- in general I don't get seasick singlehanding, but I ALWAYS carry drugs with me to stop it just in case. I have been so seasick that I didn't give a s*** what happened to the boat-- I'd have jumped overboard to end it all if I had the strength to climb out of the cockpit. Fortunately I can write my own prescriptions. As he noted, Phenergan (prescription only) works well but is very sedating.
Zofran (also prescription only), generic name ondansetron, works just as well but is virtually nonsedating. In addition to pills and injectable, it comes in a sublingual form (put it under your tongue and let it dissolve) that doesn't require you to swallow a pill and therefore can be effective even when you can't keep a pill down. This has become my mainstay drug for myself or passengers if needed. Ask your doctor for a prescription for it. 
The preventive drugs are fine (meclinizine, etc, although they're all sedating) but having something along to stop seasickness once it develops is priceless.


----------



## daydream sailor (Mar 12, 2012)

Soo what is the best advise for such a situation,and by the way i dont think ill be doing this yet since im a newbee.just want to be prepared for such an incident..thanks..


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

My understanding of OTC drugs for seasickness is you need to take them a day or two before you embark on a trip so you can acclimate & not feel like doing a 24 hour sleep fest.

I've never been seasick but have come close a couple of times out in the canyons fishing, (we'd stay the night) when spending too much time in the cabin. Once I got back in the cockpit, I snapped out of it.

I can't imagine spending a couple of days feeling like that & having to "run" the boat.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been seasick many times, and my favorite remedy is to sit under a tree until it passes.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"My understanding of OTC drugs for seasickness is you need to take them a day or two before you embark on a trip so you can acclimate & not feel like doing a 24 hour sleep fest."
Not necessarily. Some drugs need only an hour to kick in. Some need longer. 24 hours would be a LONG TIME even for the scop patch, it doesn't need that long ot kick it but in 24 hours you'll certainly have time to find out about adverse reactions and side effects.

Some meds are available by suppository as well, and when all is said and done, if someone is puking and can't hold down any meds, a suppository is a great way to deal with that. The other alternative is to hold a pill under your tongue (again, if you can) and let it dissolve into the rich network of blood vessels in the mouth that way.

Results from NASA, who have tried everything, understand basic science (except for o-rings and metric system), and have some real big problems when their astronauts DO get motion sick (as many do) is that about 1/3 of the drugs/remedies work, abot 1/3 of the time, and there's no way to tell which one works for any one person.

You just have to try 'em and see what works for you. Preferably try them once, in the comfort of home, and if they don't make you howl at the moon, take 'em out and try them on the boat.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Zofran (ondansetron) is a really good anti-emetic, and as pointed out, comes in sublingual form. This is very handy on a boat when sick. It is also very expensive in this form. It can have extrapyramidal side-effects, especially in older folks, so I would recommend trying it out on land first. Scopolamine patch seems most effective when used ahead of time and would be my first choice. If not prone to seasickness, or don't know and don't want to put a patch on "just in case", zofran is a good one to bring along to use if you find out the hard way.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

PUKE

SUCK IT UP

DRINK SOME WATER

Get on with it


----------



## LauderBoy (Mar 15, 2010)

dnf777 said:


> Zofran (ondansetron) is a really good anti-emetic, and as pointed out, comes in sublingual form. This is very handy on a boat when sick. It is also very expensive in this form.


Try searching for Emeset MD. This is made by Cipla which does generics very cheaply.

Though it doesn't appear that Ondandetron is supposed to work for seasickness: Ondansetron for the prevention of se... [Aviat Space Environ Med. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI

So results may vary?


----------



## daydream sailor (Mar 12, 2012)

is there a remedy without meds,sort of natural easer,


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Natural remedy that works 100% for everyone:

Stay on land.

Other than that, no, there's no remedy of any kind that works for more than about 1/3 of the folks who try it. And no herbal or similar remedy that works as well as the heavy meds, for the folks who really suffer.


----------



## allio (Jun 25, 2012)

one is curious... from wiki

"The only, and quite simple way, to re-synchronize the signals is a conduct that will help our eyes to send the proper information of the movement.

First of all, try to sit outside. If inside, stay in a position where you can see through the windows on as many sides of the outside world as possible.

Focus on the horizon, turning the head repeatedly on both sides. Contrast the tendency of the eyes to focus on the objects nearby. Soon you will experience the alternate switching of the reference system from that of the ship, where this is still and the windows show moving pictures, to that of the outside world, in which the horizon is perfectly still and the contours of the ship, out of focus, move much like if you were standing on a huge surfboard.

If you can stabilize on this latter reference system, the disturbance will disappear almost immediately.

There are behavioral methods to help the synchronization of the senses, such as being fully aware of the movements of the boat and anticipating them. It may help to imagine you are actually driving the ship: put you hands on the front seat as if it were a steering wheel, and make the accompanying slight movements of the whole body. Avoid reading, watching TV, and even talking to neighbors. After some time, depending on the individual, the mind will be oriented, and it will be possible to resume all normal activities."

has anyone tried this?
alan


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

When I was in the U.S. Navy aboard a 760-foot heavy cruiser, there were times when nearly everyone onboard was seasick. This was the case in the North Atlantic during Hurricane Hazel. At times there were a couple dozen guys in sick-bay, strapped into their bunks with a trashcan tied to the stanchion to prevent it from moving away. Several had IVs in their arm to keep them hydrated. We didn't have anyone die, but we did have a couple sailors airlifted to a base hospital to recover, which sometimes took a week or more.

As for rupturing anything, it's pretty much impossible. Granted, if you have the dry heaves, it may feel like something is going to burst, but this is the result of esophageal spasms, which causes the person to wretch his or her guts out, while producing little or no stomach contents. 

Dehydration is the main concern with seasickness. The best way of avoiding this is to keep yourself hydrated at all times. However, instead of gulping down a bottle of water, just take a few sips every five minutes or so, thus allowing the fluid, preferably water, to be metabolized into the system and not lay in the stomach. Ginger-ale and Coca-cola can provide you with other needed nutrients in the form of carbohydrates from the sugar content, plus has the added benefit of a soothing effect on the stomach. However, the carbonation adds gas to the stomach, which is not what you want to do to a person experiencing motion sickness. It's best to allow the soda to sit in an open container until most of the carbonation evaporates, and drink the contents ice-cold and flat. Far fewer problems, but not quite as tasty.

The vast majority of seasickness remedies are nothing more than potent antihistamines, and they usually work best when taken before motion sickness symptoms begin. Side effects, and they all have them, usually consist of dry mouth and drowsiness, but in some instances, the effects can be more severe. In rare instances, the side effects can be fatal, therefore it's best to consult a physician before taking any medication that you don't normally use.

I've been very fortunate in that I have never been seasick since I got out of the Navy. For some, unexplained reason, while aboard that massive ship, I heaved my guts out for several days, sometimes up to a week, before I got accustomed to the slow, rolling motion. Put me on a smaller boat and I'm fine. The one caveat to that is I cannot stand the smell of diesel. That seems to set things in motion and really makes me feel rotten while at sea. I don't think I'm alone with the diesel fume reaction, because everyone else I know has the same problem with diesel fumes.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Large percentages of crew being sick below decks on a large ship like a naval vessel, seem to add credence to allio's post that suggests that the surroundings and the perception of such determines whether you get a motion sickness reaction. I have always heard that keeping your attention on the horizon is a way to avoid sea sickness. I also know that the smells and sounds of a below deck area, like below decks on a dragger, induces sea sickness in many people. I wonder if individual mental perception of surroundings does not play a large role and whether the affliction is more mental than physical.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Alan I'm sure we've all tried sitting on deck and looking at the horizon and other head games. Psychology only goes so far, although some folks take hypnotherapy and say it helps too.

NASA did extensive research and their results are about the same. To avoid motion sickness? Sit under a tree.


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

travlineasy said:


> When I was in the U.S. Navy aboard a 760-foot heavy cruiser, there were times when nearly everyone onboard was seasick. This was the case in the North Atlantic during Hurricane Hazel. At times there were a couple dozen guys in sick-bay, strapped into their bunks with a trashcan tied to the stanchion to prevent it from moving away. Several had IVs in their arm to keep them hydrated. We didn't have anyone die, but we did have a couple sailors airlifted to a base hospital to recover, which sometimes took a week or more.
> 
> As for rupturing anything, it's pretty much impossible. Granted, if you have the dry heaves, it may feel like something is going to burst, but this is the result of esophageal spasms, which causes the person to wretch his or her guts out, while producing little or no stomach contents.
> 
> ...


Actually Gary you can rupture your esophagus which is often fatal. Never seen a case of Boerhaave's syndrome but it happens from time to time.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

There was quite a lot of talk last year about an incident where a yacht outbound from CA to HA had multiple problems including one crew who was in fact medevac'd with a ruptured esophagus after a couple of days of severe heaving.

If they'd pressed on to HA instead of turning back into medevac range, he'd have bled out and died.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

In the 15 years I worked in medicine, primarily at University of Maryland Hospital and John's Hopkins Hospital, I only saw 2 incidences of Boerhaave's syndrome, both of which were successfully treated with surgical intervention. One of the patients was relatively old, I'm guessing in his late 60s, and had suffered from severe acid reflux for two decades, which likely caused esophageal erosion. In his case, the esophageal lining was so thin it was nearly impossible to suture. The second case, which was a relatively young lady, seemed to have no underlying cause, and she spent many, many weeks in intensive care after surgery due to secondary infections that had set in shortly after the esophagus leaked into the thoracic cavity. She claimed that it occurred when she coughed and she felt a horrible pain in her chest and abdomen. Unfortunately, it was not immediately diagnosed in the ER, which led to further complications. 

Usually, but not always, Boerhaave's syndrome requires a significant amount of internal, esophageal pressure to cause the esophagus to rupture. When I person is seasick, at least from my own personal experiences, it doesn't take long to completely empty the stomach contents overboard. I believe it would be a bit difficult to build up a significant amount of internal, esophageal pressure, even when experiencing dry heaves, when the stomach is nearly empty. But, I guess anything is possible, especially when it comes to seasickness. 

I would hope that if someone developed seasickness to the point where they were in imminent danger of dying, they would take appropriate action--even if it meant taking up another form of recreation on dry land.

Good topic,

Gary


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

It's a favorite bust your balls question to junior residents but it just doesn't happen very often. And yes often they get mediastinitis as well. I've just never seen it. Only ten percent of esophageal ruptures are from vomiting which is Boorhaves. About 60 percent is iatragenic and the rest like the older man.

I think in Boorhaves the mechanism of injury is excessive intraesophageal pressure with low intrathoracic. I have heard of rupture with vomiting in someone with a stricture.

I'll stop now before I bore people to death.


----------



## MattSplatt (Dec 10, 2010)

scratchee said:


> I've been seasick many times, and my favorite remedy is to sit under a tree until it passes.


Wow!... How big is your boat??


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Man this the pee out of me,,,,,,surgical intervention to your throat in tact?
Having put down the proverbial 10 thousand hours at sea under some US Navy skippers who had to answer to fleet command who themselves are nothing more then political desk jockeys who know NOTHING about being at sea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
and oh,,,,,,,,did I forget to mention my experience under sail inland and seaward? 
I just luv the ones who enjoy sticking in your face.
Let me just short cut that matter to say that I have been on vessels both under sail and "power" where walking on the bulkheads at times were preferable to "passageways".
Nobody ikes being there unless thay are sickos like me who enjoy waving a tight fist to the sea and the heavens while hanging for dear life.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nothing enrages me more then the thought of having to clean up the blood from my own busted face after the storm passes.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

The finest crew member is the one that can take go tumbling around the cabin and come bloody enough to man the nav station with alacrity AND pump the bilge by hand.
All others need not apply.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have invited many a vessel to just DIE.
I have yet to meet one.
Damned things just defy me at every turn.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

So you got a mighty ship and you want to prove that point by sailing on out into an oncoming hurricane and coming back with all those great stories and videos?
I'm available to crew,,,,I doubt you can afford me.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh seasickness,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a few tumbles around the cabin or good stout joint takes care of that real quick
Pot smoking = no more "sea" sick.


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

Well that was interesting.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I have suffered from seasickness almost every time I went on big water. in 2003 I bought seasick bands ($10 at West) which you wear on your wrists and have pressure points that work something like accupuncture. I also take Gravall which is available in Canada and the Bahamas over the counter but not in the USA. I wear the wrist bands all the time but only need to take the Gravall for the first day. It works far better for me if I take it an hour before heading out. Gravall does have side affects for some people.
At a boat show I saw a pair of glasses that were supposed to prevent seasickness. They had one lens on top of the the other. The outer lens had a horizontal line and rotated to give an artificial horizon. They probably did not work as I have not seen them anywhere since.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

The only time I ever suffered from motion sickness was after being off the Carolinas for two weeks in heavy seas cutting circles in the Atlantic for no reason other then the fact that it was there to have circles cut into it. When I landed in Miami no sooner did I step onto the pier then it began. Thank God there was a bar close by because everything settled right down with that second beer.
And what I said about the pot heads was/is true. In over 40 years of sailing I have NEVER seen anyone sea sick and high on pot at the same time. So you have to figure either pot cures sea sickness or sea sickness cures pot smoking take your choice. I remember in particular one late season hurricane in the N Atlantic where us pot heads were tying the others into their racks with bed sheets and hanging buckets next to them. Next thing I knew we were up on the MAIN DECK scurrying about back and forth to a small obscure fan room whose only access was a hatch just aft of the main break. Timing was everything as the waves were literally rolling 4 feet high over the main deck and sweeping down it at a good 5 knots or better. Anyone on deck when the ship hit the ditches between the waves found a handhold real quick. 
Nothing could be cooked, PBJs were the order of 3 days. I saw one poor guy who stood in line with the ship heaving 40+ degrees each way until he got to the stanchion in front of the salad bar where the peanut butter and jelly were put. Hanging with one arm wrapped around the stanchion he held his bread and carefully applied the time honored ritual. No sooner did he put the second piece of bread top off the thing then he was flung from the stanchion across the mess deck tripping up over a stool to land head first into the hull. He was dazed as could be. He finally stood up again and peering at the hull saw his PBJ sandwich neatly hanging onto the hull by its now forced oozing substance. It was at that point he once again realized he was sea sick as a dog and went back down below to his rack.
Meanwhile us weedheads had the munchies and the PBJ was ON baby!:laugher
IN short I have NEVER known ANYONE who NEVER got sea sick that did not smoke pot or take Dramamine, yech Dramamine,,,,,,ew. Makes me want to gag just thinking about taking that nasty crap.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

While smoking pot may prevent seasickness and probably does as it is prescribed to prevent nausea in cancer patience, it also impairs the smoker and I for one do not want to be at sea with nor near an impaired captain. Just as one would report a drunk captain one should report a captain who is high on weed.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

While taking Clonopin, Paxil, and a boat load of other psych meds may make you no longer suicidal they in fact impact one's normal brain functions. Therefore any one on those substances should NEVER be allowed to a helm and if so found at one should be reported immediately to the AUTHORITIES. 
You go after pot heads like the Brown Shirts on a Jew hunt pal. 
I would NEVER want to sail with you. I've heard too many stories of your kind going missing off boats after dark.


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

melee401 said:


> While taking Clonopin, Paxil, and a boat load of other psych meds may make you no longer suicidal they in fact impact one's normal brain functions. Therefore any one on those substances should NEVER be allowed to a helm and if so found at one should be reported immediately to the AUTHORITIES.
> You go after pot heads like the Brown Shirts on a Jew hunt pal.
> I would NEVER want to sail with you. I've heard too many stories of your kind going missing off boats after dark.


While antidepressants can reduce cognitive function a little generally they improve cognitive function overall in someone depressed by alleviating the depressive component of the dysfunction. IOWs what little the med may reduce cognitive and motor function is usually well overcome by a return towards normal function as the patient becomes less depressed. Antidepressants are not classed as agents that cause psychomotor retardation or decreased thinking and motor ability.

The same is true of klonopin which is used for sleep and chronic anxiety. In small doses generally given at bedtime the small loss of function is overwhelmed by the distraction caused by anxiety which in some people can create major dysfunction. And generally the cognitive and motor dysfunction from those substances become less over time as the patient adapts to the medicine.

So not only should you NOT report anyone for use of these meds, you should be thankful for the development of medications to treat major depression and chronic anxiety. Over 60% of adults have a significant depressive episode at least once in their life. I suspect this figure is probably closer to 100% if you include normal grief reactions which clinically are the same as major depression. There was a time there were very very few medicines to combat depression and they often caused significant side effects.

The attitude you're displaying is archaic and reminiscent of attitudes decades ago although obviously not entirely gone.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

melee, I can't say that I've met any potheads at sea, I'm used to the "no smoking, and that means anything, on the boat" standard.

But since pot is prescribed to prevent the nausea from chemotherapy and other similar medical uses, there's a good bit of literature as to exactly which ingredients are anti-emetics and it should be no surprise that some pharmaceutical companies have been looking into weed that has active medical effects, without the recreational ones.

Of course the FDA still classifies pot as officially having no medical powers or purpose, despite the rxes they write to have it used as a drug, don't they? Hmmm...Same folks who took scop off the shelf and made it rx-only. And when they did that, I put an old curse on whoever made that great decision. That they should come to know the true meaning of ssesick. And, that all the camels in Egypt should trod across their leftmost toe. The Egyptians have some wonderful curses.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Prevention is Key*



daydream sailor said:


> Ahoi All -just wondering, what do you do when you're singlehanding out at sea and you get seasick? Anone had this experience.


I spend 90% of my efforts into pre-sail prevention starting days before shoving off - well rested (early to bed-8+hrs) each night, no alcohol, well hydrated (water!!!), balanced meals - then the last two nights take OTC anti-seasick dramamine type med + ginger capsules - eat light breakfast before departure (cereal/banana)

Once away - I significantly limit time below, eat ginger (crystalized - yes sweet with sugar but it works) whenever I feel stomach rumbles, drink water regularly, might drink ginger ale too, eat small meals/snacks as day goes on, avoid diesel exhaust/fumes, if motoring.....oh yeah, music on is a good distraction

After a day or two, going down below is not an issue or any thing else usually. Sea legs in place.
Anxiety & stress (IMHO) play a role - but by doing the basics and having a well prepared sailing plan........fingers crossed


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

hellosailor said:


> melee, I can't say that I've met any potheads at sea, I'm used to the "no smoking, and that means anything, on the boat" standard.
> 
> But since pot is prescribed to prevent the nausea from chemotherapy and other similar medical uses, there's a good bit of literature as to exactly which ingredients are anti-emetics and it should be no surprise that some pharmaceutical companies have been looking into weed that has active medical effects, without the recreational ones.
> 
> Of course the FDA still classifies pot as officially having no medical powers or purpose, despite the rxes they write to have it used as a drug, don't they? Hmmm...Same folks who took scop off the shelf and made it rx-only. And when they did that, I put an old curse on whoever made that great decision. That they should come to know the true meaning of ssesick. And, that all the camels in Egypt should trod across their leftmost toe. The Egyptians have some wonderful curses.


I'll remember that one. Here's an oldie goldie: May the Blue Bird of Paradise fly up your nose. Or may you owe the mafia a huge sum of money and have Howard Cosell do your funeral.


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmmmm.....that got a little hairy towards the end , especially when folks started airing their feeling about using pot to treat sea sickness . I was curious mostly about Hello Sailor referring to sea sickness as " one more reason not to single hand " . Is there a prejudice against singlehanding that I am unaware of ??? On topic though . I am so lucky to have never once suffered sea sickness . I've seen guys in the Bering Sea when I was young puke til they could no longer stand up for having strained the muscles in their abdomens heaving . If I had any propensity towards that illness , a boat is the last place you'd find me .


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

My suggestion in very low weather is to this poviding you boat is outfitted for it.
Crawl beneath the netting that is attached to the bow sprit.
Go down below the first stay while hanging on to that and sit on the lower stay and drag your feet in the water while watching the bow seemingly come at you. 
Man I love doing that on calm days.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

kjango: most people end the thought of single handed about where their nose ends. The tissues needed to clean up anything beyond that length cost too much.
Too stupid to know that sea water cleans up boogers quicker then a shower does.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

melee401 said:


> While taking Clonopin, Paxil, and a boat load of other psych meds may make you no longer suicidal they in fact impact one's normal brain functions. Therefore any one on those substances should NEVER be allowed to a helm and if so found at one should be reported immediately to the AUTHORITIES.
> You go after pot heads like the Brown Shirts on a Jew hunt pal.
> I would NEVER want to sail with you. I've heard too many stories of your kind going missing off boats after dark.


It matters not what causes impairment, be it weed, prescription drugs, alcohol or whatever, impaired people should not be operating boat cars or any other heavy equipement. Our society has matured enough to ban such activities.
You want to be a pothead, I have no problem with that. Just don't operate a boat and it is totally irresponsible on your part to recommend others become impaired and do so.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well then by your own acknowledgement people who are sea sick should be considered IMPAIRED beyond any semblance of the capabilities needed in judgement to be at the tiller.
I mean they are usually dehydrated to the point of being barely functional at best.
When we see such people at the helm we should dial 911 and report them as thier being the obvious immediate and present threat to society that they most obviously are right?


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

If you're impaired then you should not drive or sail. There's a huge difference between taking Paxil and being impaired though.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

I mean c'mon, you got someone puking beyond their own control at a tiller of a (name your size) vessel coming in from a hellish passage, so if some clearer weed head takes the helm and allows the one suffering to go below then the cops should be called ASAP right?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I guess it depends on your degree of impairment. Most of the individuals that I have encountered that were moderately seasick still had all their mental faculties.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

OK jaberone,,,lets got to that Paxil thingie. I mean while we are all on out little witch hunt lets go there too. 
FACT: More people have committed suicide trying to come off of Paxil then other drug known to man. 
So these are the people who you want aboard your ship?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Where did you get that fact?

Frequently Reported Symptoms:

intense insomnia
extraordinarily vivid dreams
extreme confusion during waking hours
intense fear of losing your sanity
steady feeling of existing outside of reality as you know it (referred to as depersonalization at times)
memory and concentration problems
Panic Attacks (even if you never had one before)
severe mood swings, esp. heightened irritability / anger
suicidal thoughts (in extreme cases)
an unconventional dizziness/ vertigo
the feeling of shocks, similar to mild electric one, running the length of your body
an unsteady gait
slurred speech
headaches
profuse sweating, esp. at night
muscle cramps
blurred vision
breaking out in tears.
hypersensitivity to motion, sounds, smells.
decreased appetite
nausea
abdominal cramping, diarrhea
loss of appetite
chills/ hot flashes


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

travelineasy most of the people I have sailed with who were under the influence of pot still had their mental facilities far beyond most after a really heavy toss at sea. I'm talking HUGE tosses here. In fact tosses that would have freaked people into Davie Jone's locker had they NOT been stoned. I know what I am about to be hammered with on that last however,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sound and reasoned judgement can be subject to enough battering about the cabin until there is little left. 
Stoned people seem to not be affected by that issue. 
The "oh I just busted my face and am bleeding all over the place" or the "Oh I just lost 3 front teeth and ain't I a shame now" just does not enter into their psych like >normal people< in very real and serious situations that can and do happen. Couple that to their not being sea sick in the most demanding of situations,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
What the hell do you want for a crew?
I'll take a bunch a weed heads over closet case psych drug useres any day.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh travelin those symptoms you describe are all part of any normal teenager making passage to adulthood. 
Don't even try to go down this road with me because I have studied human psych too.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

extraordinarily vivid dreams
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
I like my dream the same as like my sailing weather, more "vivid" - more fun


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My crew - I don't want weed-heads, crack-heads, nut cases or psycos. I want someone that knows what they're doing at all times - sick or not. And that goes for onshore as well as offshore. Weed-heads and crack-heads, IMHO, don't have enough common sense to hit themselves in the a$$ with both hands let alone man a helm or tiller. I don't want to put my well being in the hands of someone that don't know what zip code they're in, and anyone that does is a damned fool.

Medical grade pot does a wonderful job for those that have to undergo the horror of chemotherapy. Someone that smokes pot just to get stoned, well, IMO they shouldn't be doing anything more mind challenging than sitting upright in a chair.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

suicidal thoughts (in extreme cases)
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
No "normal" person ever goes through life without contemplating that. If you have never thought about murdering yourself you simply are not normal.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

abdominal cramping, diarrhea
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Now here we are in the "normal" realm od sea sickness anyway so why bother?


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

My crew - I don't want weed-heads, crack-heads, nut cases or psycos. I want someone that knows what they're doing at all times - sick or not. And that goes for onshore as well as offshore. Weed-heads and crack-heads, IMHO, don't have enough common sense to hit themselves in the a$$ with both hands let alone man a helm or tiller. I don't want to put my well being in the hands of someone that don't know what zip code they're in, and anyone that does is a damned fool.

Medical grade pot does a wonderful job for those that have to undergo the horror of chemotherapy. Someone that smokes pot just to get stoned, well, IMO they shouldn't be doing anything more mind challenging than sitting upright in a chair.
))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Too funny this
Just because his mind reacts to pot in any certain manner means that ALL minds react in the same manner.
My advice to him would be avoid the weed boy, your mind ain't built for it.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

You're right - why bother!

See ya


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

melee401 said:


> OK jaberone,,,lets got to that Paxil thingie. I mean while we are all on out little witch hunt lets go there too.
> FACT: More people have committed suicide trying to come off of Paxil then other drug known to man.
> So these are the people who you want aboard your ship?


I'm not sure I believe that but for the sake of argument let's agree its true. I'd like to see your reference for that until I can research it further.

But your statement roughly was Paxil creates impairment and you wouldn't want them sailing a vessel you were on and furthermore you would notify the authorities. People committing suicide due to depression whether on or coming off an antidepressant has zero to do with your argument. Neither men or women generally chose to commit suicide via a sailing 'accident' in case you decide to go there BTW.

I assume since you have no factual basis for your argument you will now resort to mocking my user name? Or is that a typo and do I owe you an apology?


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

travlineasy said:


> You're right - why bother!
> 
> See ya


Yeah I'm getting the picture, too. Outta here.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

kjango-
"Is there a prejudice against singlehanding that I am unaware of ??? " Prejudice implies many things including being groundless. Many of us have nothing against singlehanding--within limits. But if you're doing it for more than one long day or night, then you are probably going to need sleep, which leaves the vessel without a watch, in violation of COLREGS, and being operated by someone who is now going to be suffering from sleep deprivation and fatigue, both of which are proven to cause error rates and accident rates to skyrocket. So singlehanding in passagemaking? Pretty much fits the legal standards of grossly irresponsible, even if superman thinks otherwise.
There may be reasons to do it, and places where it can be done nmore or less safely, but there are also enough reports of singlehanders going up on reefs and rocks because, oops, they just overslept when fatigue kicked in.
Prejudice? No. Sound logic and a preference for vessels with a more adequate watch.

Gary-
You've obviously never spent quality time with stoners. The thought of a stoner even attempting to sit UPRIGHT in a chair instead of slouching down and relaxing in it...What next, you'll be doing the Lay's potato chip test? "Bet you can't eat just one!" The stoner will have the advantage on that one, they can count to "one" repeatedly with no memory that they've already done that.<G>
No, I don't want stoners, drunks, supermen, or folks experiencing radical side effects from prescrption drugs on the helm. Offwatch...a different standard applies.

And of course speaking of drugs, when I'm on scop I give clear notice to all that I may literally become a pyschotic axe murderer, but at least I won't be seasick. Yes, scop can do that while it blows out your eyesight and interrupts your heart rhythm. But given those choices versus being horribly seasick...everyone seems to agree an axe murderer on board isn't a lot worry about.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well we are speaking of people who Lord knows by what means they may use and being so how many others may or may be "acceptable" in whatever plans they might have drawn. I mean lets be real here, doctors don't put NORMAL people onto a heavy hitting happy pill (floods the brain with serotonin) unless there is a serious ditch on the road to be recond with right? I mean look at how this med works,,,,,,might as well have a meth addict at the helm.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Uh huh and lets make it illegal to single hand too. I mean Lord only knows those who do so are sick so and deranged that they need to be taken into a counseling center and talked down on about their sick and weird ways. BURN THOSE WITCHES BEFORE THEY BREED!


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh and that 14 year old single handling that thistle on their own ,,,they are first,,BURN THEM NOW THEY ARE EVIL!!!!!


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

COLREGS the next excuse to send jack booted thugs onto a boat complete with full auto weaponry and Zyklon B gas. Get EM,,,,,,get those single handling little pigs and kill them where they stand NOW.
Sieg HEIL!
Sieg HEIL!
Sieg HEIL!


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

AND we need to ENFORCE log book entries too. this of having a couple at sea on a boat and the hours each tends the nav station and/or helm needs to be addressed.
SHOW ME YOUR PAPERS! NOW SHOW ME YOUR LOG! SCHNELL SCHNELL!!!!


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Show me our papers and your log <<<<schnell<<<<<<<<\
now pee in the cup now!!!! Schnell schnel>
\has that child been single handling that dink by him/herself?
They must pee into this cup and show us their papers now!
Where are the parents? I want them schnell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mocking your user name? Please spare me????????????????????
However waking up in a hove to situation to the smell of burning self tailing winch and the sight of a body strangled form the mast head ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
If you people want to trash pot heads then do "ahead" DO IT!
Your self serving need to justify the immense prison population and the taxpayer's expenditure on is well noted.
Just CALL THE COPS!
Good Lord,,,,,if all I had to worry about was some pot head steering a boat my own sleep would go much better. 
Get a LIFE!


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

At least I can trust a pot head to not leave 160 pounds decaying human meat hanging from my mast head like some Paxil user might. 
If you want to continue to beat this drum against pot heads I am all into doing so.


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello Sailor
Got it....we all need sleep . I single hand a lot . I have an anchor....I sleep . I worry just as much about grounding & traffic as anyone . &&&&&&&&&&&&&&.....given my choice of singlehanding or having Melee401 on the same boat as myself ???? Yikes !!!! lmao

Melee401
Next time you have a thought.....let it go....lmao


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

travelingeasy and jobberone,

WHenever you have a member (melee) like that, push the alert button. He is not contributing anything except drug indiced ramblings. It was a good discussion until then.

Brian

Bye-bye Melee... may you never show up on my radar.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I used to be sick for the first three days , then eat enough to make up for all three. Then I discovered transderms, then Stugeron.Leaving has got far more pleasant. Ginger works for short trips.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Brent Swain said:


> I used to be sick for the first three days , then eat enough to make up for all three. Then I discovered transderms, then Stugeron.Leaving has got far more pleasant. Ginger works for short trips.


ANother is peppermint. Not as good as ginger, but you can buy them cheap and they are a good distraction for kids.










Brian


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Brian. I didn't know about the panic button until you posted the information.

Gary


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Brent Swain said:


> I used to be sick for the first three days , then eat enough to make up for all three. Then I discovered transderms, then Stugeron.Leaving has got far more pleasant. Ginger works for short trips.


You start the sturgeron before you leave? How long do you continue with the patch - the entire voyage?

I had never experienced active seasickness (I have occasionally had short term nausia but no vomitting) until recently on a 36hr singlehanded run. I became ill about 20 hours in and remained sick for the remainder of the trip. That was pretty disconcerting - and exhausting. It is definitely an issue I'll have to address before heading out singlehanded again. I wish I had been out long enough to know whether it would have resolved itself - obviously the biggest concern is not the discomfort or even the temproary incapacity, but thee prospect that the condition worsens and becomes a significant medical crisis.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> ANother is peppermint. Not as good as ginger, but you can buy them cheap and they are a good distraction for kids.
> 
> Brian


What about sour balls? Do they still make them? That was what my Dad distracted me with on headboat fishing trips as a kid. I always look for them but never see them anymore . . ..


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

blowinstink said:


> What about sour balls? Do they still make them? That was what my Dad distracted me with on headboat fishing trips as a kid. I always look for them but never see them anymore . . ..


Never tried that. Peppermint is apparently a natural nausea medicine, but apparently not as good as ginger for many. We carry a lot of sesick meds on board, but unfortunately, many are not suitable for kids. You cannot get a patch of scope (which I think works great) for kids. You can get phen which we carry. 12.5 mg tabs are appropriate, depending on age. We carried suppositories of phen for years, but they have to be refrigerated. Keep that in mind as it is an issue, depending on the boat.

ANyways, my focus is always what works for adults and kiddos. Peppermint is not a cure, only a mild fix. We also take ginger cookies if it is a long trip. I personaly do not like ginger. Makes me burp. Kids and wife do. THat is fine. You can get ginger "beer" at the Nutrition stores and other places with specializations like WHole FOods.

Diesel fumes get me. I think Gary mentioned that too. ALso, I know my limits and what seas and for how long I can take it. THat is the ultimate trick for cruising. Once you know what your threshold is, you can prepare.

Remember the adage my friend told me: Everyone gets seasick, we all just have different thresholds.

Brian


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

melee401 said:


> extraordinarily vivid dreams
> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> I like my dream the same as like my sailing weather, more "vivid" - more fun


You would LOVE Welbutrin then, CRAZY dreams!!


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

Cruisingdad said:


> travelingeasy and jobberone,
> 
> WHenever you have a member (melee) like that, push the alert button. He is not contributing anything except drug indiced ramblings. It was a good discussion until then.
> 
> ...


Bummer, not a pot smoker but I am a drug user, (booze). Was enjoying his posts...

Oh yea, if "drug induced ramblings" get people banned, you might want to get that "banned" button warmed up. I'm guessing many post after a few drinks...


----------



## GMFL (Jun 9, 2010)

... maybe they don't ramble. IDK


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

GMFL said:


> Bummer, not a pot smoker but I am a drug user, (booze). Was enjoying his posts...
> 
> Oh yea, if "drug induced ramblings" get people banned, you might want to get that "banned" button warmed up. I'm guessing many post after a few drinks...


I have a beer or two also. Not a problem.

Brian


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

blowinstink said:


> What about sour balls?


Although not directly related to seasickness, sour balls is a maritime malady usually related to water conservation and high humidity.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Actually folks its not so much the drug or alcohol induced ramblings that are the problem ... its the incoherence that so often accompanies. 

I'd certainly not be very happy single handing if I suffered from chronic sea sickness. I find the idea of that utterly apalling. Otoh I only ever get a touch of the hueys if I go to sea on an empty stomach or, I must admit, if I have a mongrel of a hangover.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> if I have a mongrel of a hangover.


The key is not to stop drinking.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The biggest deterrent to drinking and sailing singlehanded is the mere thought of having to sail the next day with a hangover. One beer...that's it....well maybe two...


----------



## rackham the red (Jun 24, 2012)

You may not die but you will feel like you will.

I keep ginger root in the boat because sometimes I do get seasick for some odd reason.l

Chew and a bit of ginger and drink water...it will pass. I used to drink gingerale but a doctor friend told me the carbonation just prolonged the problem

hope this works for you too. I also have anchored and put my bc and just floated in the water. That generally works fairly fast for me too.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

blowinstink said:


> You start the sturgeron before you leave? How long do you continue with the patch - the entire voyage?
> 
> I had never experienced active seasickness (I have occasionally had short term nausia but no vomitting) until recently on a 36hr singlehanded run. I became ill about 20 hours in and remained sick for the remainder of the trip. That was pretty disconcerting - and exhausting. It is definitely an issue I'll have to address before heading out singlehanded again. I wish I had been out long enough to know whether it would have resolved itself - obviously the biggest concern is not the discomfort or even the temproary incapacity, but thee prospect that the condition worsens and becomes a significant medical crisis.


I left the patch on for three days. Didnt need it after that. The beauty of stugeron is it wears off gradually , and you can then decide if you still need it,before you get too ill to keep them down.
Yes, I take it before heading offshore, but another advantage is they only take a couple of hours to start taking effect.
Mythbusters did a test on severlal seasick remedies. They found the only consistent one, which improved things for everyone, was ginger.
An advantage of patches is you can't vomit them out, so they can be put on while one is seasick. Takes 12 hours for them to kick in, unfortunately.


----------



## daydream sailor (Mar 12, 2012)

am elderly woman once made me some ginger candy for a nasty cold ,it was ginger cooked up with black pepper and then coated with a boiled sugary coating,burns your whistle real good but sure helps with the cold,she said she always make it if she is going on an airplane.


----------

